# Firearms instructor info needed



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Greetings all. My Chief has asked me to become certified as a firearms instructor for my department. Can anyone tell me where to find information on certification classes for this? I would also like to become certified for patrol shotgun and rifle if possible. Thanks for the info.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Go on the Smith and Wesson website and look for LE training. Start off as a basic FA instructor. It's a 2 week course in Springfield. Then look at the specialized courses after that. I will warn you, it'll cost ya! There are other courses run out of NH but can't remember who runs them. Good luck!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Whoa! Can't find anything on the MPTC website?

Firearms Instructor Training

You may have to wait until Spring now, however, it will be worth it. S&W is great but the $$$ hurts!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sig Sauer


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Awesome! Thanks guys! The MPTC has nothing listed for future classes, and I'm pretty close to Springfield, so S&W is looking like a great option right now.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

does the NRA course suffice for PD's ?

checked into their firearms instructor class ( $250 ) and it's the best "money wise" by far.

unfortunately their specific LE classes all seem to be down south in Texas or Alabama or something.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

I could have sworn I saw something about an MPTC class recently. Have you tried calling Bill Leanos or Todd Bailey?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If you're near Springfield, call Joe Mango or Bob Cady from W. Springfield PD. Those guys are great and all the instructors in the area use their range to recertify every two years. If anyone knows, they do, or they can point you the right way. If you are going to be an instructor, maybe I'll run into you sometime. I went through in 2005, and that was a week long course. Now it's two weeks. And you will do pistol, shotgun and rifle, I guarantee it.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Sig Sauer


That's the one in NH right?


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Harley387 said:


> Greetings all. My Chief has asked me to become certified as a firearms instructor for my department. Can anyone tell me where to find information on certification classes for this? I would also like to become certified for patrol shotgun and rifle if possible. Thanks for the info.


I've been down the Police Firearms Instructor road - though it was years ago - and here's my suggestions: First, are there any State training requirements for you to become designated as a "Law Enforcement Firearms Instructor"? If so, you need to satisfy those requirements, _at a minimum_. If not, I would suggest that you need, at the very least, some sort of nationally recognized "generic" Law Enforcement Firearms Instructor Class (and certification), which usually covers basic handgun and shotgun; and then, additionally, specific training on the weapon(s) you will be teaching. For instance, the "Police Firearms Instructor Class" given by the NRA is a (generally) nationally recognized Basic Police Firearms Instructor Training Class which would form a minimum foundation for this L.E. specialization. (There are others as well.) Then, if your Dept's duty/issue weapon is, for example, an H&K USP, you should also take H&K's Police Pistol Instructor Course (or whatever they call it now)..... you get the idea. My guess is that training in those two areas would be the bare minimum for being qualified as a Police Firearms Instructor for an L.E. Agency. In actuality, like any law enforcement specialization, you will be (or should be) always taking a variety of related courses and additional advanced training as your career as a Police Firearms Instructor progresses. (Patrol Rifle Instructor Class given by the NRA or by a manufacturer would be an example.) Be aware that there are significant (and long term) liability issues associated with law enforcement firearms training programs. If your agency is not prepared to spend the money required to properly train you for this position, then both you (personally) and your Department as well, are taking on unnecessary and potentially huge risks in the liability arena.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> That's the one in NH right?


Yes, Exeter


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Check with the New Bedford Police Department, I know they have
offered the course before and it was posted on MC.
I don't know if is still offered but they may be able to give you some
info as to who may also offer it.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Yes, Exeter


That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Did the Woodcock Range in 05 for Instructor certification (40 hours over two weeks) did Recerts in Medfield (1 day)

MPTC Has stated if you have NRA L.E. Instructor course, they will let you show up for the 1 day re-cert, and that in combination, you are then good to go. Don't know if that works with SIG or S&W though...


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

I did the S&W course in 2006, then had to go to a MPTC 1 day re-cert. We were told that they will accept those courses as long as you follow up with a re-cert from MPTC to get you in the program. Then you will have to take a separate course for patrol rifle. S&W was 1 week, but our other guy did the MPTC course and it was 3 days.


----------



## M4USER (Dec 18, 2006)

Harley387 said:


> Greetings all. My Chief has asked me to become certified as a firearms instructor for my department. Can anyone tell me where to find information on certification classes for this? I would also like to become certified for patrol shotgun and rifle if possible. Thanks for the info.


There will be a MPTC 10 Day Basic Firearms Instructor class this spring in the Fort Devens area. It is possible to attend S&W, SIG, NRA or MLEFIAA however those program must have a handgun, patrol rifle and shotgun component for cross certification. As one post mentioned, you will be required to attend the 1 Day MPTC Recert to be brought up to speed on what the MPTC expects of you.
MPTC has updated it's website (www.mlefiaa.org/MPTC_NEWS.html) and a schedule with dates is posted with all required forms. You can contact the Firearms Coordinator at [email protected] for more information.


----------

